

Ask HN: Is off-canvas navigation design good or bad? - superlucy

I&#x27;ve been rather torn about off-canvas design lately. Would love to hear what you think. Here&#x27;s a brief on off-canvas http:&#x2F;&#x2F;foundation.zurb.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;components&#x2F;offcanvas.html
======
uptown
It's inherently neither good nor bad. It's entirely dependent upon the use-
case.

